# 3 Most Adorable Knit Lambs



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

http://petitepurls.com/Winter09/winter2009_plamb.html
How cute is this????


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Wooly is here:
http://blog.grittyknits.com/ViewPost900.aspx
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

And; Scroll down a bit to find this one 
http://www.stormopzolder.nl/DIY.htm


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

So cute. The first one is my favorite and will bookmark that link. Thank you so much for listing these.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

My pleasure Daralene!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have been hunting for this pattern forever. When my granddaughter was born I made it for her. Now I can make it for her baby! Thank you so much.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

YAY! Pattern Ninja Strikes Again!!!


kacey64 said:


> I have been hunting for this pattern forever. When my granddaughter was born I made it for her. Now I can make it for her baby! Thank you so much.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

So cute, thanks!


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you for the links, these are just adorable


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

So sweet!


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the links! They are all cute, but just love the Susan Anderson one you listed first! Thanks so much!


----------



## Cate 001 (Jun 2, 2011)

These are really cute, thank you for the links!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Many many thanks, Kim, they're just luvverly! And just what I needed.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

How adorable! Love the first and second ones.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Another great one, Henna! Love the legs.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Since I collect sheep, these all have to go in my collection. thanks for the info.....


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok Kids, who would like to make me one??? We all know how "Patternly Challenged" I am  ROFLOL I like the 1st and second the best!!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

this is killer cute!

Thanks for sharing the link!

Anita



hennalady said:


> Wooly is here:
> http://blog.grittyknits.com/ViewPost900.aspx
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

aknitter said:


> this is killer cute!
> 
> Thanks for sharing the link!
> 
> ...


Killer Cute, I like that!!! 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :mrgreen:


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

OMG, I must make this sheep. Nothing could be cuter in my eyes. Love the "skinny" little legs.


hennalady said:


> http://petitepurls.com/Winter09/winter2009_plamb.html
> How cute is this????


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Wally! Feel free to make me one too! Hugggss, Kim


Wally-the-bear said:


> OMG, I must make this sheep. Nothing could be cuter in my eyes. Love the "skinny" little legs.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> ...


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

I just about got that subtle hint - I'll make you one!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

ROFLOL That subtle huh???? I can crochet you something to trade if you want )


silvercharms said:


> I just about got that subtle hint - I'll make you one!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Lovely flock of sheep. Edith M


----------



## cyndie53 (Dec 22, 2011)

Love this Lamb! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the links. Your avatar always gets me singing. I love it... The avatar, definitely not my singing...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

tricilicious said:


> Thanks for the links. Your avatar always gets me singing. I love it... The avatar, definitely not my singing...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh, those are CUTE!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Which one ya gonna make first??? 


kathy320 said:


> Oh, those are CUTE!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Really cute.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

thanks Yona! Oh and Silvercharms, I found some in crochet!!! YAY!! I can make myself one now. ~:O)


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Those are just adorable, thanks :-D


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

hennalady said:


> thanks Yona! Oh and Silvercharms, I found some in crochet!!! YAY!! I can make myself one now. ~:O)


Well, I've knitted the body and the tail, so I may as well finish it...it's the first one, with the funny feet.
What's with this monkey that you keep posting in your replies??
Is it a HIDDEN MESSAGE???
I have already knitted (but not sewn up - never sew 'em up til I absolutely have too) a MONKEY and that might be coming your way as a dreadful lesson. In how not to do it, I mean.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

The monkey is my favorite giggle, nothing more. Well, I use it because it reminds me of the little "Monkey" I am fairy Grand Nanny to. How is the little lamb coming along? I have no idea how you guys do this kind of pattern! I can find em but am unable yet to master them. I speak crochet 


silvercharms said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > thanks Yona! Oh and Silvercharms, I found some in crochet!!! YAY!! I can make myself one now. ~:O)
> ...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks, Hennalady, for cleaning my screen. It is so much better now. Edith M LOL


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I do what I can to make the world a little cleaner! It is my Job you know LOL


Edith M said:


> Thanks, Hennalady, for cleaning my screen. It is so much better now. Edith M LOL


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Hennalady Kim,
The lamb is progressing - it's quite easy really, and the pattern insists that you sew it up as you go, so that means I have to do it!
I'd love to send you it, if it is successful. I was only joking about the monkey; the picture I mean, it's just adorable. Didn't mean you to take me seriously at all.
About my knitted monkey, that's a different story - not that really is a threat.....


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Hennalady Kim,
> The lamb is progressing - it's quite easy really, and the pattern insists that you sew it up as you go, so that means I have to do it!
> I'd love to send you it, if it is successful. I was only joking about the monkey; the picture I mean, it's just adorable. Didn't mean you to take me seriously at all.
> About my knitted monkey, that's a different story - not that really is a threat.....


Dont forget it is me talking to you  we have the same sense of humor in many ways! I would love to see your monkey!!! As for the Lamb, if it says you "Must" then I probably wouldn't..... But that is why I have issues with knit patterns maybe, ya know, except it is jibberish most of the time. Heck, it took me 30 years to figure out why my knitting always looks different than the pictures  Figured it out this week. I was wrapping my yarn clockwise on purl. DUH!! I hope "Ewe" have good luck with the pattern really


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Well, I shall retrieve him in pieces from the bottom of my bag and start to sew him together. 
No, I have no mercy; misshapen and distorted, he will be unleashed upon the world... And remember when the nightmares begin, you will remember - you asked for it (evil laughter echoing throughout the caverns where I live...)
Any significance in the fact the dog is BARKING????


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Reflections of your mood perhaps?? ROFLMAO


silvercharms said:


> Well, I shall retrieve him in pieces from the bottom of my bag and start to sew him together.
> No, I have no mercy; misshapen and distorted, he will be unleashed upon the world... And remember when the nightmares begin, you will remember - you asked for it (evil laughter echoing throughout the caverns where I live...)
> Any significance in the fact the dog is BARKING????


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Reflections of your mood perhaps?? ROFLMAO
> 
> 
> silvercharms said:
> ...


But please watch where you leave the needles...


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

lvchocl8nknitting said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > Reflections of your mood perhaps?? ROFLMAO
> ...


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Moi? Barking? Pleease... It's not a full moon here - yet. 
However I see you are changing character yet again....

How on earth did we get from '3 most adorable knit lambs' to here at Frankenmonkey & Associates?


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Moi? Barking? Pleease... It's not a full moon here - yet.
> However I see you are changing character yet again....
> 
> How on earth did we get from '3 most adorable knit lambs' to here at Frankenmonkey & Associates?


We are creative thats all!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

It's amazing - you've changed character YET AGAIN - are you a shapeshifter??
You should relax more: try yoga - or the downmarket version


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Just following you around  ..... Ok Im Done. I am relaxing, I'm knitting the RIGHT WAY! LOL


silvercharms said:


> It's amazing - you've changed character YET AGAIN - are you a shapeshifter??
> You should relax more: try yoga - or the downmarket version


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> It's amazing - you've changed character YET AGAIN - are you a shapeshifter??
> We'll beat the weed: try yoga - or the downmarket version


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I raise you 3 Kittys...


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Right, I see your kitties - too much weed again, I guess; and I raise you much higher ....


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Hennalady, thanks so much for the links , very cute!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

My pleasure karhyunique!!! Enjoy!


karhyunique said:


> Hennalady, thanks so much for the links , very cute!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice!!!


silvercharms said:


> Right, I see your kitties - too much weed again, I guess; and I raise you much higher ....


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

You win, hands down! Can't beat that. But do try to wean your pets off the weed.....


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL if they were my pets I would for sure! My girl only gets Catnip!  She wont even sniff Mommys wine glass 


silvercharms said:


> You win, hands down! Can't beat that. But do try to wean your pets off the weed.....


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Way off topic, but did anyone notice the cute elf socks on that last link!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Here's one for Hennalady Kim


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

maxjones said:


> Way off topic, but did anyone notice the cute elf socks on that last link!


I found quite a few things on all the links! They are cute huh??? I have seen another Elf sock at either Lion Brand or Red Heart too. And BTW, Nothing is off topic in my posts in case you have not visited me before  Thanks for stopping by maxjones!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> Here's one for Hennalady Kim


Thanks! That will be in my head as I work today  Should keep the frowns away... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is another one for you Silvercharms 


hennalady said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one for Hennalady Kim
> ...


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

really cute


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks, Kim! Aren't they clever.. Now to see where my picture has disappeared to....
Ah here it is!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

And another


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> And another


This little bird is my favorite!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Gotcha an LOL and an AAAWWWWWwww...


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

I agree....awwwwwww!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

maxjones said:


> I agree....awwwwwww!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

And another....


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Aaaawwwwww..... Love. Reminds me of when me and my kitty were homeless together. Of course at least we had a car and eventually a shelter... Tough times make you stronger, RIGHT??


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

yes, Kim, they do but there's lots of warmth here on KP:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> yes, Kim, they do but there's lots of warmth here on KP:


Aw thank you so much! I love a good Cuddle Puddle ~:O)


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

the pictures are to die for!!!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

lannieb said:


> the pictures are to die for!!!


feel free to add some too lannieb!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Found a new one today!!! It is so adorable I have to share!
http://www.purplelindacrafts.co.uk/free-pattern-shaun-the-sheep-crochet-pattern-1115-p.asp :thumbup:


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh it is adorable :-D


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

It is, Isn't it? 


Knitress said:


> Oh it is adorable :-D


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

That IS adorable!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I will post em as I find em!! I have some crochet ones posted to for the crocheters!


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

hennalady said:


> http://petitepurls.com/Winter09/winter2009_plamb.html
> How cute is this????


there have been KPrs looking for sweaters for older than baby sizes. If you go to petite purls site and click on patterns there is a nice one.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi! Thanks for joining us  Can you be so kind as to post a link to it please? I am unable to find it.
Thanks!!


skinny minnie said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > http://petitepurls.com/Winter09/winter2009_plamb.html
> ...


 :XD:


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

hennalady said:


> Wooly is here:
> http://blog.grittyknits.com/ViewPost900.aspx
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh I love this one! Can't wait to make her....


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

hennalady said:


> Hi! Thanks for joining us  Can you be so kind as to post a link to it please? I am unable to find it.
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> ...


I just went to lamb site and at top of page it says patterns. I liked the first one that goes up to size ten. there are a couple of others there too.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh, I get it now. Are you referring to the sweaters? If so I have a couple in my bookmarks on Kp as well. Sorry, I thought you meant more Lambs on that site. LOL You will have to excuse me I have been sleep deprived for a while. LOng story....


skinny minnie said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > Hi! Thanks for joining us  Can you be so kind as to post a link to it please? I am unable to find it.
> ...


 :mrgreen:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

So Lamb lovers, I got you a Dishcloth today! I use mine in the shower, but to each their own I say. Regardless, it is adorable 
http://www.knittingknonsense.com/bobbles_sheep.html


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Knitted Bobbles the Sheep Cloth
by Rhonda White
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-bobbles-the-sheep-cloth
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

hennalady said:


> http://petitepurls.com/Winter09/winter2009_plamb.html
> How cute is this????


That is just adorable!! I know families that raise sheep and I will be sure to make some of these to add to their flock!! Just too cute!!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Cute Backpack!!!!!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sheep-backpack
:mrgreen:


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Has anyone knit the last sheep? I would love to make it, but as I copied it, I noticed the abbreviation "KW". I looked it up on google, and all I could find is "knit wise". That doesn't make any sense in this case, can anyone help me? Here is the row:
Row 7: Kw, Ktfbl, K1, Ktfbl, K1&#8232;


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

All I have to offer is this:
http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/knit.html
http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/knitting-glossary
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=knitting%20abbreviations&source=web&cd=6&cad=rja&ved=0CEUQFjAF&url=http%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FKnitting_abbreviations&ei=Xso3ULCXF9DVigLIioGABA&usg=AFQjCNG1-jpdD8-Z2j1c81NzapXoerzmgA&sig2=Ml_WDMtqU0K1_ysMT6SH5A
Good Luck!!


----------

